# Fabricated a z axis on legacy ornamental mill model 1800



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

i fabricated a z axis for my legacy ornamental mill model 1800 using 3/8" and 1/4" thick 6061 T6 plate aluminum, 1/4" x 1.25 6061 T6 angle aluminum. holes were drilled and tapped with 1/4-20 and 10-32 threads, and am using lock washers on every hex screw, should any screws work loose i will add loctite to the threads. i added 4 caster wheels with brakes to the legs, i changed the orientation of the router and am using a porter cable 3 1/4 horse power 7518 soft start electronic variable speed router. the z axis is a ball screw with an acme threaded rod used on cnc machines. i added a digital depth gauge and the router has 8" of downward travel. the machine seems to be a lot tighter with closer tolerances. the first picture is before and the next picture is after. i cut all the aluminum on my 12" dewalt 60 tooth carbide tipped power miter slider saw. it was the first time i cut aluminum, it cut the 3/8" thick plate aluminum very easily.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks awesome. Well made project, I especially like the digital indicator. A lot easier to use than feeler Gages I imagine.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is awesome...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great Project for the shop!

I agree with Doug the addition of the digital indicator is a big plus when trying to make adjustment.

Now that you have it built I look forward to seeing some projects you make.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice work, both your design and fabrication. N


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

*fabricating hand wheel shaft*

I had to fabricate a steel shaft to go from 1/4" id to 1/2" od. i had some extra steel shaft laying around so i cut it to size, drilled out one end to 1/4" id using a cobalt drill bit made by dewalt. I drilled out holes for the hex set screws and tapped them to 10-32 and 1/4-20.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you have talent....


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> you have talent....


I'll second that!!!!

HJ


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Dave.

Congratulations!!! I like the hand-wheel system. Maybe I´ll copy that for my homemade machine.


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

i bought the hand wheel on ebay, it had a around 1" inside diameter and no set screw, i filled in the 1" hole with some paste epoxy with metal and drilled out a 1/2" hole, then drilled and taped 10-32 holes for the set screw, the hand wheel is solid aluminum. i can remove the hand wheel any time and add a stepper motor if i wanted to. i think the hand wheel is 5" or 6" diameter.


----------

